# GASP!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bo was out side with my son all the neighborhood kiddos playing (this is normal)! they were in and out all day due to the fact that we got snow yeaterday and they had forts to build. This afternoon the kids came to me telling me that Bo (the dog) was bleeding on hit foot! I ran outside to take a look. Bo didn't seem to be to bothered and wasn't interested in me "babying him in front of his friends LOL"! it wasn't as bad as they made it out to be. I asked them if they saw what happened, NOPE! well when he came in I looked at it closer...SOMEONE CLIPPED HIS NAILS!!! SHORT!! are you kidding me! I called my husband at work to see if maybe he did it, because Bo has never let us, so we take him to the groomers for it. Nope, He didn't. I'm pretty sure my Neighbor did it!! I am TICKED!!! bo has been in pain all night now! My neighbor told me I was dumb to pay to clip his nails, she said we should just sit on him hold him down and get it done. (this was a few weeks ago). That's what they do with their dog. then she says her husband does them short enough that they are soar so their dog won't dig. 
however she wants to treat her dog is whatever to me, BUT my dog doesn't dig, jump or have any reason why they should have any concern about my dog. GRRR!!! I am angry! they are lucky my dog didn't hurt them. How should I handle this? Obviously someone did this to him! P.S. is there anything I can do to make him feel better?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow. That is incredible. Did your son see what happened?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If he is bleeding, then pack it with stypic powder or flour or cornstarch. He will get over the discomfort. I would not worry overmuch about that. 

How many quicks did she get. 

What is scary to me is that your dog was out of your control long enough for a neighbor to clip his nails. Yes, your dog COULD have clipped her for doing this, especially if she tried to sit on him. Then you would be going through a legal mess, lawyer and all that. Even if your dog was vindicated, not sure if he would be, but if he was, it would still be another BITE for a GSD and a lot of messy lawyer, court stuff for you and the breed itself. 

Not to lecture, but munincipalities and insurance companies look at bite statistics, and do not care that those bites were justified, so it affects us all. 

Done. 

As for a neighbor who did this, Heck yeah I would be upset. My gut reaction was to have my husband sit on her while I ripped off her socks and cut her toenails -- short, BLEEDING. 

But since none of us want to be making that one phone call to our lawyer, I suppose the best thing to do is call your neighbor on the phone and ask her if she clipped them. If she admits it, tell her to please never do anything of the kind again. Try to keep your neighbors happy if at all possible.

Protect your dog from the Mad Clipper.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

How disturbing and sad, I feel so sorry for her poor dog. You are supposed to avoid the quick! When you quick a nail it has the potential to keep opening and splitting, seen it many times from working in grooming shops.

I have no idea what to tell you, don't even know how to go about something like that. I hope someone can help you out though with some advice. I would think if you confronted the neighbor and they weren't happy with what you have to say, if they were spiteful they could go to the authorities about you letting your dog run loose since most areas have leash laws.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

No, I wish, I'm going to ask all the boys tomorrow, then I'll give her a call and try to figure it out.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow. I can't blame you at all for being angry. I am angry reading your post. That is awful. Are you 'friends' with this family. If it were me I would look into reporting him for animal cruelty. I could not imagine. I am so sorry. 

Keep an eye out for infection. You may want to soak his paws in Epsom salt. Poor guy. What a way to start the year.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

Just a thought that it might not have been someone clipping his nails. If he was helping dig all day in the snow it can wear nails down fast. Especially if it is hard packed snow.

We had to watch my GSD, Faust, in the snow because he liked to dig in it. Also sometimes just running around all day in the snow can wear them down. 

If it really was her, then I'd be keeping an eye on my dog. That would make me angry too, but you don't know what else someone could do to your dog when you're not watching him. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerWhat is scary to me is that your dog was out of your control long enough for a neighbor to clip his nails.


This is the first thing I thought of also. How the heck did someone else get hold of your dog long enough to wrestle them down and clip their nails without anyone else seeing (or hearing) anything??


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

My dog was with my son & the boys he stays in our yard, with the kids, the only time he wasn't in our site is when my son and their son were at their house playing. Bo and Missy(their dog) where playing over there too for a bit, We live in a quiet culdesac where we are all pretty close as far as neighbors go. When they come over they bring their dog and vis versa. I'm pretty sure they did it when Kyi and bo were over there and kyi was playing while they did it and he thought they were just hanging out with the dogs. This is why I think it was them. I'm well aware of the laws, My husband is an officer. I know better then to let my dog out to run. we lost a cat due to dogs getting out.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

We are friends with them, They are very nice people and wonderful Neighbors, but they really over stepped their boundries. We switch off watching each others dogs if we go out of town and have the whole desperate house, wife middle of the day, husbands are at work lets go lay out and drink diet coke 'til the kids get home from school relationship.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

If you aren't sure the neighbor did it, if it wasn't the snow, you could always just say "oh, by the way, did you cut my dogs nails for me? If so, I wanted to say thank you for thinking of us" If they say we didn't do it then you can stop there.... if they say "your welcome" You could continue by saying - "however, when I took him in for my appointment, the groomer told me they had already been done. While I appreciate what you did for me, I would prefer to continue taking him to the groomer. Its a bonding time for me and my boy. And he likes to see his groomer - like a friend he gets to visit! But thank you again."

Okay - was just an idea that went through my head - non confrontational but you do tell her "don't do it again!" but in a non-threatening way....And I wouldn't even bring up the blood. No telling how it would turn then.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

That is a good idea, I think that's a good way to handle it. We are neighbors and have to get along. I don't like their idea of training and handling their dog, they don't beat her or yell at her and she is fed and has fresh water all the time. they are very loving people they just are kind of tough love with their dog. I demand respect from my dog, but I give it too. My dog can trust that I would never hurt him intentionally. Maybe I need to be more positive. Maybe our dog was Like Sure Clip My nails...Wow that hurts please stop that....But lets be real!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with Robert







but first I'd need to write a "how I really feel" letter , then I'd be able to work on the nice but clear "don't do it again" letter - tomorrow, I'd go in person to discuss this & hopefully manage to stick faithfully to the nice but firm version ...

If you can't see this working then just say nothing & keep Bo in your yard etc in the future.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Quicking really hurts. Consider and be thankful your dog has a wonderful temperament to not snap at them.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kathy, I am So thankful for Bo's sweet nature You are right!! 

I don't believe being upset and trying to resolve anything ever works out, I have to be kind, absolutely. I hate confontation. I hate the idea of my dog being hurt more. UGG!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it is your job to protect your dog...even from something like having his nails clipped too short by your neighbor.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I clip my dogs' nails and sometimes I "quick" them accidentally (thankfully they never seem to care), but no way would I ever clip someone else's dogs' nails even if they asked me to!!! Mine are very good about it, but I would be too scared to do it to a nervous dog that didn't belong to me. Physical restraint + possible pain and discomfort = bad idea to me. If someone did this to my dog without telling me and the dog was fine, I'd still be mad b/c quicking bleeds a lot. The first time I accidentally quicked Nikon, I put him in his crate for an hour and figured that was good. I let him out, took a shower, and came back downstairs to find every square foot of the off white carpet smeared with blood.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he** no!


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG I can't believe someone would do that. I don't care if they are friends and how nice you have thought they were, they obviously don't care about your dog or inflicting that kind of pain. If it were my dog, I would make it clear that she is never to touch him again, and I definitely would not leave my dog in her care while I was gone.

We have a neighbor that sounds like yours -- only ours believes that you hit your dog into submission (we haven't witnessed, he has told) and you can tell as the cocker is hand-shy. His dogs are fed, but that's about it, he shouldn't own dogs. And when he mentioned one time that they may want to adopt one of our fosters, I flat told him no -- not gonna happen. And I wouldn't leave my dogs with him ever, not even in an emergency -- ever.

Even friends can overstep their boundaries, and I think yours have. Its going to be tough as you do need good relations with neighbors, but somehow you have to make it clear that this was not acceptable and will not happen again. 

Is your dog doing better today? Give him hugs from us and an extra cookie !


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow. Your neighbor is lucky your dog didnt bite him/her.

What a complete moron.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, if this actually happened, and it was not just digging in the snow, YOU are lucky your dog did not bite her. 


There are kids and dogs, running back and forth between properties, no fence, an a Mad Clipper Neighbor. 

The "we live on a quiet culdesac" excuse does not hold much water when someone's kid gets bit and your dog is fingered. 

I really do not like "the only time he ever leaves the yard thing."

For one thing, GSDs should not be DECIDING when to go visiting, when to leave the yard, etc. It is generally not good to give the dog this amount of freedom. 

Before the mods come down on me, this is my worst pet peeve out there. All of us, every one of us is affectected when our dogs go out and do damage to people or property. Our homeowner's insurance rates go up, we get put on the list that people will not rent to, and breed specific legislation starts banging on our doors. 

Please, please do not let your dog out of your supervision. I really would feel terrible if yours is the next "he never did anything like this before post." And if someone out there is cutting nails and making him BLEED, he may be.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

1. Let me make myself clear, MY DOG DOES NOT DECIDE WHEN HE LEAVES THE YARD. We have a fenced yard as do the neighbors. when my son went to the neighbors he took the dog with him to play with there dog, in there FENCED back yard. We believe a well socialized dog makes for a well rounded dog. obviously Bo did prove this, concidering no one was hurt besides him. I am not oblivious to what a dog let alone, a gsd can do. I also know that not all dog or gsd's are agressive, I pray that we will never see that side of Bo Trust me I know I could, The chances are much high of this if we don't let him be around kids and chase the ball with other dogs. I have a 15 yr old son, 7yr old son and a 3yr old daughter who loves playing dress up which usually means dressing up the dog like a princess. Bo loves to lend his back to her so she can have a place to play barbies. My 7 yr old is a master pooper scooper, but also has taught bo to stay and hoo like an owl, my 15 year old son is a great pack leader and lets Bo know who the boss is while taking him everywhere. Bo could be blamed for a bite for sure That could happen. I understand where you are coming from, but understand me MY DOG DOES NOT RUN LOOSE. Is he with me all the time no, do I leave a 7 yr old or a 3 yr old incharge of a 90 lbs GSD, UMMM NO! So I understand were you want to critcize, But we are careful it was a bad situation that should not have happened. My Son feels bad. I'm ticked, my dog was the victim, We do live in a quiet culdesac, were neighbors like each other and kids can play and the men can throw a ball to their dog or let their dog run next to them showing their sons they "still can hang and work a skate board!" bad things can happen I know this but, you also don't have the big picture to be passing judgement. I don't know your dogs or you and from anything beside words on a forum. I hope you understand this and I'm trying not to be rude. I feel that I do not have a right to have a dog in a neighborhood full of children that shows any sort of aggressive behavior, or have a dog in a neighborhood full of children where I don't feel comfortable having my dog around other people or their children. 

Bo, is much better today and has been chasing a laser in the kitchen. He hasn't caught it yet!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sounds to me like you knew where and left your dog to someone that you trusted.

Something many of us do on this board also.

Everytime anyone takes their dog out, they are lucky that the dog does not bite. There is always the possibilty that it could happen, even to the best of dogs and owners.

Glad he is doing better


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

six_kids, 
That is horrible!! my neighbors aren't that aggressive, I just don't think you should hold down a dog or hit them to get them to get a point across. I remember growing up we had GSD then too and my mom would never let us swing a broom or any kind of stick looking object near the dog, (my brothers couldn't ever pretend to sword fight) she said that's the kind of stuff that can make them aggressive. Not sure if she was over reacting but I've passed the same kind of rules to our kids. Have you called on your neighbors, Poor dog!! I wonder if people enjoy having a dog if they are just constantly cruel, If the dog is "constantly misbehaving"







and they always feel like the only way to deal with the dog is to inflict harm, that's not the dog for them...I'm pretty sure there isn't a dog for them anywhere.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

If that was my dog, I would be the one doing the biting. Not my dog. No one messes with my dog for ANY REASON.

WRONG WRONG WRONG.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a favor gone wrong. Your neighbors should have at the very least told you they clipped his nails instead of it just being a bloody surprise. Not only did they hurt him, but it would be the complete opposite of a favor if your dog had tracked blood all over your house. Blood is NOT fun to get out.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, I did have to wipe up some, thank goodness for wood floors! My neighbor got the message, I call it my Mary Poppin's way of handling things ( do it with my kids all the time) "kind, but Firm"! I'm surprised it went as well as it did.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Unfortunately, it is "his" training method -- the dog is not just hit on a regular basis for the heck of it, he believes that fear will make them behave. Still not right, still abusive, we have never seen it happen. If I ever do, sh*t will hit the fan. And he has never taken a training class, ever.

And unfortunately again, legally the dog is in a better home than some I have fostered. She is fed and cared for physically, it is the mental part that is wrong. 

Still -- I would never allow him to adopt a foster, or watch my own dogs -- our female hates him anyway, his own doing taunting her, barking at her thru the window -- long story. And I truly do not believe he should be a dog owner. I'm always watching . . . .


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ambrosed - I'm glad you handled it well. You should get a gold star for negotiations/diplomacy. Thanks for showing us that consideration before reaction works.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, this post makes it clear that your dog is not running back and forth between your yard and the neighbors yard on his own. Especially with the quiet culdesac comment and the dog out of sight long enough to get his toenails clipped, the previous post made that sound like what was happening. No I did not know the ages of the children involved. 

A fifteen year old child ought to be old enough to give or not give permission to have the nails cut, and depending on the kid to be in charge of the dog. 

However the previous posts made it sound like the dog was gone long enough to have any number of things done to him or to have a serious problem. 

I have a bunch of dogs. Two have had problems grabbing an toenail and needing to have the vet chop it off. Heidi's nail was just too long, she snagged it and it was at a 90 degree angle. They snipped it off and it grew back properly without any problem. 

Rushie's nail was not overlong, but somehow he did break it way at the base. It took four of us holding him down and another cutting the nail at the vets. One of my worst trips I might add, no anethetic, etc. The nail has not yet grown back. It is not a problem. Rushie recovered fine. He has no problems going to the vet either, and accepting treats and pets from the people there. 

So hopefully, your boy will be just fine with the neighbors and get over this incident without any ill effects. As aggravating as it may feel, I disagree with beating them up verbally for it. You are friends, friends should be able to deal with such a thing and remain friends. As you are neighbors, that would be in your best interest. I think they feel like they did you a favor, like my neighbor who just plowed my driveway yesterday -- no complaints there for sure. He did not ask me first, and that was fine. 

A living breathing being is a bit more. It is funny how people do not look at it like cutting a child's hair. Your neighbors would not pierce your kid's ears or cut his hair without your permission, and that is how we on this site would perceive this, but not everyone feels that way.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i know it's probably hard for a 15-year-old to tell an adult what to do, but if he's given the responsibility for watching over the dog, for any length of time, then it might be good if he felt it was okay to say, "excuse me ma'am (or whatever he would respectfully call her), but i'm going to have to ask you NOT TO DO THAT until i okay it with my mom".


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Selzer! Sorry for the misunderstanding! That's funny about the hair cutting, I'm a hairstylist! They're daughters hair is pretty scraggly, I guess I could have gone a whole other direction...(PLEASE NOTE TO EVERYONE I"M ONLY KIDDING!) but, I guess I should have invited their little girl over and gave her a trim, or a mullet, I think a mullet might fit the whole "eye for an eye" thing! Oh boy! I bet her hair would grow about the same speed as bo's poor nails! Dang it, I try to be a good person though and would never do that, let alone to a helpless little girl or for revenge and lets face it giving a mullet is really LOW! (sorry, to those sporting a mullet! no offense.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure what a mullet is but it sounds funny. Did not know you were a hair stylist, LOL. How that anology came up, I am not sure. 

I hope this all works out, that the neighbor is still a friend, but one that will not take liberties on your pup after this.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a mullet for you












HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*starts to shake violently at the memory of mullets*


lol


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think everything will be okay, I'm sure it will be weird for a bit I think I'll visit her tomorrow...without Bo. Ha, a mullet is a cut that is short in the front and sides but long in the back, made popular in the '80's along with "no Fear" T shirts & stone wash denim jeans. If you happen to rock this look, Sorry...!


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

BUAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! That's awesome!!! I'm dying!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is a mullet! Sometimes I think I have just not lived, LOL. I think maybe after getting a tramp stamp and a belly button ring, I will have to do that too. In a few years when they put me in the nursing home, it may be a bit embarrassing though.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I rocked me a pretty sweet mullet in high school. With blue eye shadow and hot pink blush too.







My favorite name for them nowdays is a shlong. No, not *that* shlong.... a short/long. haha


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it! I have to say My mom made me have a mullet when I was small, best part...she permed it! I seriously looked like ANNIE (with a mullet) UGGG! 

I heard if you get a trap stamp of your dog it makes it cool...


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll have to find a picture. I have many since it was in existence for the better part of 3 years!


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

If you show me yours, I'll show you mine!
everyone can have a good laugh at our expense!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

nice mullet pic! I had one in the 80's and it looked just like that! ha ha ha. Easiest hairstyle ever, but so outdated now


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I would ask the neighbor if she knew of anything the dog could have "broken" her nail on? Or if she noticed anything....tell her she came home "bleeding like the dickens (or something)" and you were just curious if she saw anything. She can either fess up OR know that she had better never touch the dogs claws again since you obviously dont appreciate getting a bleeding dog back home! She may not be aware that the dog was even bleeding, I have accidently quicked Ava before, and it was several minutes before I noticed blood on the carpet. This may give them an out, without a confrontation. If they admit to the nail trim, just say I iappreciate the thought, but please dont again, she bleeds easily......


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Man I would be furious if someone did that to my dog, but then again, I never let my dogs out of my sight...

I hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like Betsy's advice. It lays out the possibility for a confession, or if not and she did do it then it lays out some guilt that she hurt the dog. And maybe joke that you would hope nobody would ever touch your dog and cut his nails so it must have been the snow. That would let her know "Don't you ever touch my dog again" if she did do it and let you off the hook of a very embarrassing confrontation if she didn't.

But...anytime I've ever gotten a quick it bled immediately, or very shortly afterwards. It would be very hard to cut one and not notice that prior one was bleeding and there would have been a trail of blood in the snow.

I find it a bit unfathomable that a non-family member could hold down a full size GSD for that amount of time without him screaming or fighting to get away. Unless he trusted her enough to lay there for her while she did it.

So I think I would try to go into the conversation with the mindset that you just really don't know what happened. You've been given a couple possible scenario's here and remember that you still have to live by her. 

And just in case...I'd make sure my dog was never over at her house without me again.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know. The groomer does his nails. My groomers do the dogs nails. I have it done at PetsMart or the mobile groomers and I do it myself, so it is not always even someone they have met before. Unless the dog has a problem with getting nails trimmed, any confident person can do the nails. People who are worried about nicking the quick, etc, get the dog nervous and upset. 

If I am really trying to be extra careful it takes me forever to do it. If I do it matter of factly, it goes quick and smooth.


----------

